# iphone,photo,geolocalisiation?



## yabr (26 Février 2009)

bonjour
comment faire pour prendre une photo avec l'iphone est en obtenir les coordonnees de geolocalisation??
j'ai bien essayé en ouvrant la fonction geolocalisation mais une fois la photo mise dans son dossier comment voir les parametres de geolocalisation???

merci a vous


----------



## tsss (12 Avril 2009)

hello, 
sous mac Os, tu peux utiliser gpsphotolinker, qui permet de visualiser la géolocalisation d'une photo, il permet (surtout) aussi de lier une photo avec un "point" gps (fichier gpx).
sous windows, je crois que geosetter fait le même job, je crois hein ... je n'ai pas windows !


----------



## pao2 (14 Avril 2009)

Il y a aussi l'application aperçu. En affichant l'inspecteur. (pomme-i).


----------

